# Asparagus ????



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Since we planted 10 additional plants and have one bed that produced really well last year I'm thinking we might end up with too much to eat at once. My questions are, what is your favorite way to preserve (freezer, can, dehydrate, other) and how do you do it? And which way in your opinion does it taste best?
I think Grandma froze it but her asparagus was always gross and slimy. Do NOT want a repeat of that experience! Blech!

TIA


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you like store-bought canned asparagus? If so then that would be the way to go. For wife and I the store-bought canned would be the "gross and slimey" stuff so we much prefer freezing ours. 

Lightly steam blanch, lay the spears out on a cookie sheet to freeze and when individually frozen we vacuum pack enough for a meal for 2. When ready to eat, open a bag, lightly steam again and eat. Not as crunchy as fresh cooked would be but much better than canned.

Try both and see which you prefer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Never had store bought canned asparagus. My history with asparagus has been less than ideal. My grandma was a firm believer in cooking all veggies until they were soft and mushy. She cooked her asparagus for a real long time before freezing it.

I have had store bought frozen asparagus (in an oriental mixed veggie package) which was very good.

How long do you steam yours? And how big are the pieces?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

You can also pickle it. I've not tried it myself, but the recipe is very similar to the one used for dilly beans. Here's a link to a recipe.


----------



## CGL2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Since we planted 10 additional plants and have one bed that produced really well last year I'm thinking we might end up with too much to eat at once. My questions are, what is your favorite way to preserve (freezer, can, dehydrate, other) and how do you do it? And which way in your opinion does it taste best?
> I think Grandma froze it but her asparagus was always gross and slimy. Do NOT want a repeat of that experience! Blech!
> 
> TIA


I'm another vote for freezing. Remove two inches of ends if needed,chop stalks into desired size pieces, blanch it very quickly(not cook) then get it in ice water, when cooled completely freeze.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Pickled asparagus is awesome or I would raw pack into jars and process in a pressure canner. I think that way is better then freezing IMO and the stalks have a green bean like texture.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I pickle my extra - DH and I both love them. Last year I didn't have a lot extra so bought some to pickle. My patch isn't very old yet, and last year I planted even more.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Too much asparagus to eat fresh? Hard to imagine! I think I could eat it grilled for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

when my local store has it on sale or on markdown I buy it .fix enough for a couple of meals(usually saute with fresh garlic and onion and mushrooms also gotten on markdown ) and then blanch and freeze the extras..I also pickle some and keep in fridge along with baby pickled green beans to have with the markdown baby cucumbers and pickled beets I regularly have as my evening snack after work .


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Besides freezing I pickled some. The recipe had lemon rind in it-I can't find it anywhere, but it is very good.


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

We would walk the road sides picking the wild asparagus after a day of fishing. When we got home we would have a really good dinner of fried catch of the day and asparagus on the side. Any leftover asparagus was made into soup and I would freeze it in 2 serving size containers. Yummy stuff.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Marilyn said:


> Too much asparagus to eat fresh? Hard to imagine! I think I could eat it grilled for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


AMEN! But pickled like dilly beans is DEEELISH, too!:thumb:


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Marilyn said:


> Too much asparagus to eat fresh? Hard to imagine! I think I could eat it grilled for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


I can't imagine that either. When I lived in Oregon, Burgerville offered a grilled cheese and asparagus sandwich one season. Yum!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

IMHO I think frozen is best, but I still can lots every year. We eat it any way we can get it. 

I think I personally eat at least 10 # when it's in season.


----------

